# Best Single pin sight for 3D



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the hogg father. Its a great all around sight thats good for hunting and target. They are built like a tank and they hold their value well.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

If you want a single pin do yourself a favor and get a quality target sight. Axcel or CBE take your pick.


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

Any other sights. Does the axcel sight have a fast slider or a button to move it faster the turning the knob hundreds of times.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Spot hogg have some great sights.The tommy hog and the hogg father are my favorites.For just 3D hogg father.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

DTABOY said:


> Any other sights. Does the axcel sight have a fast slider or a button to move it faster the turning the knob hundreds of times.


yes ...............but you will find that you rarely use it


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a very good deal this year on a Sword Titan along with a .010 pin, 4X and 6X lenes, so far im very happy with it.


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

yes ...............but you will find that you rarely use it 

What do you mean I will find that I will rarely use what


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

DTABOY said:


> yes ...............but you will find that you rarely use it
> 
> What do you mean I will find that I will rarely use what


You will rarely use a fast slider button on your site due to the fact you rarely find major yardage changes from one target to the other a constant on a compitition course......note to mention if used it with throw your 10th of a yard numbers off.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a slew of CBE, but have used Sureloc and Toxonics in the past, i have an elite CBE a few OLD style TH3, a 3DML, and a tek Target.....by far my favorite is the tek target for 3D, solid, quick adjustment, bomb proof.....all one could wish for.....everything but clicks !  but you dont need them anyhoo.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

dairyboy4 said:


> You will rarely use a fast slider button on your site due to the fact you rarely find major yardage changes from one target to the other a constant on a compitition course......note to mention if used it with throw your 10th of a yard numbers off.


I call BS.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

CBE Quad Lite with a Viper scope, and the Tek Hybrid, my two favorite.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i like the hha so easy my grandsons use them and so does an old man great sight


----------



## Silentdraw13 (Jan 13, 2014)

i wont shoot anything but HHA, i have the 2" reostat and the sight picture is so open i can see the marks and the landmarks i need to make that arrow in the 12 ring


----------



## jfp1972 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just picked up a single pin 2014 CBE Hybrid on a 6" dovetail with a green .019" pin. I shoot the same setup for everything (hunting, 3D, and indoor) and I like everything About this sight so far. I'm still sighting in but this sight is smooth, bright, the 1 7/8 housing is the right size for me, there is no vibration and the dovetail realty gives me some distance between peep and pin. Very happy with my choice so far.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Just bought a SPOT HOGG TOMMY HOGG! Now I'm waiting on my damn bow!:asleep:


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Take a look at the Shrewd Target sight. It is very impressive, excellent machining, crisp clicks, windage is marked for direction, third axis adjustment is part of the sight. All around it is a great sight. 
They also make a top notch scope housing!


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

I use a Sword Centurion, works well for 3d and hunting.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

darton3d said:


> Take a look at the Shrewd Target sight. It is very impressive, excellent machining, crisp clicks, windage is marked for direction, third axis adjustment is part of the sight. All around it is a great sight.
> They also make a top notch scope housing!


+1 on Shrewd. I have their Target Sight along with a pimped-out Nomad scope (i.e., front & rear shades with centering ring and 4x lens) and their 0.015 pin. Absolutely love it. Also, I've worked with their customer service. I had an issue where I accidentally bumped the bubble level and somehow jacked it up. I ordered a new level on their website. Their customer service rep emailed me to say that he was cancelling my order and was sending me a new bubble free of charge. I didn't even have to pay shipping. They actually sent me 6 new levels, 2 of each color, all for free. I didn't ask them to do this, they just did it on their own. That's the kind of customer service that gets you noticed.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I just got a ds advantage sight and its just plain awesome. Super light, well build, smooth, and rock solid. I have a hogg father and its nice but a little on the heavy side. I would recommend them both. But the ds advantage sight has the upper hand. 

Here are some pics of the ds advantage sight.


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice looking sight but it would be more accurate on a Mathews.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

unks24 said:


> Nice looking sight but it would be more accurate on a Mathews.


Lol


----------



## Arrowflikr (Jun 19, 2011)

Tek Target everytime, solid, no vibration, no moving, a truly great sight. Check out the Mac TenZone scope to go with it, what a combo.


----------



## pinwheel64 (Nov 4, 2015)

love the classic CBE 3DXL W/CBE SCOPE AND FEATHERVISION LENS!


----------



## Chicken-wing (Aug 10, 2015)

Excel CXL hands Down but pricey. Shrewd Nomad scope, Z bros light. I've had two love all the adjustment and super fine tuning


----------



## whynot7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Stay away from the HHA not enough adjustabilaty for most bows


----------



## Pointblanktx (Dec 31, 2015)

Does running a single pin in 3d automatically put you in open division if you run say an accutouch or tek hybrid?


----------



## BMullins (Aug 6, 2012)

the Davis system from Brian Davis is nice adjustable sight with color options


----------

